# "Wounded (U.S.) veteran receives Canadian honors for service"



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2013)

This, from the Pentagon's (not the CF's) Info-machine (highlights mine) - well done!


> MACDILL AIR FORCE BASE, Fla. – Retired U.S. Army Master. Sgt. Richard Cicero received a Canadian Chief of Defense Staff Commendation medal during a ceremony presided by Marine Maj. Gen. William Beydler, director of U.S. Central Command’s Plans and Policies Directorate, and Canadian Defense Forces Col. Paul Keddy, Canadian senior national representative to USCENTCOM, here July 23.
> 
> “It’s a unique privilege to be asked by our Chief of Defense Staff in Canada to extend our nation’s deepest appreciation to Richard Cicero,” said Keddy.
> 
> ...



Caption to attached photo: 


> U.S. Marine Maj. Gen. William Beydler, director of U.S. Central Command’s Plans and Policies directorate and Canadian Defense Forces Col. Paul Keddy, Canadian senior national representative to USCENTCOM, presided over a ceremony July 23 in which U.S. Army Master Sgt. Richard Cicero, earned a Canadian Chief of Defense Staff Commendation medal for his actions in Afghanistan which resulted in saving the life of a Canadian troop during an improvised explosive device attack in July 2010. Cicero served as a IED detection dog handler during his time in Afghanistan as a military contractor. Cicero lost his right arm and leg in a separate incident later in 2010. He now volunteers at the James A. Haley Veterans Hospital in Tampa with the Wounded Warrior Program. (USCENTCOM photo by Sgt. Fredrick J. Coleman, USMC)


----------

